# Wisconsin 19 point buck



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I woulda let that one pass...was it a guided hunt or something?..which guy shot it?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> I woulda let that one pass...was it a guided hunt or something?..which guy shot it?


the guy with the real smile and not the guy with the half smile.
sherman


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Joe Thomas?


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

I read the article that the guy had a go fund me account going to pay for the $3000 full body mount smh.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

he killed it let him pay to have it mounted. just say'n 
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

killingtime said:


> I read the article that the guy had a go fund me account going to pay for the $3000 full body mount smh.



Now that's funny right there...don't care who ya are.

If that's true the only thing I can say is...the nerve of some people!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

The story about this deer came across my Fox News feed on Facebook and it really said he a go fund me account to get it mounted.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Google 19 point Wisconsin deer and you will see the story


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

That does kinda look like joe Thomas.....?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Harry1959 said:


> That does kinda look like joe Thomas.....?


Looks nothing like Joe Thomas.


----------

